# What type is Sylveon?



## Revolution (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wh8oR_IAR6s[/YOUTUBE]​


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _Look what I found_


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks Normal to me.

Then again with 'Sly' in it's name it could be a Pokemon that has a deceiving type?


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it's a Flying Type.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 16, 2013)

If its name indeed comes from Sylph, which is the air elemental in alchemy, then I guess it is going to be Flying-type with Normal-type as a second close.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2013)

Dragon type or ghost type


----------



## DedValve (Feb 16, 2013)

FAIRY TYPE.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 16, 2013)

I was just thinking.  X and Y

Could there be a male and female type?  This would make it normal evolved type (I havent voted in my poll)


----------



## Scizor (Feb 16, 2013)

I think Fabulous type Flying type.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

I voted both for Flying and a new type, mainly because my first impression was that Sylveon was going to be a completely new type, but fanart convinced me that Sylveon really kinda looks like Skyla.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Flying-type.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm guessing Normal.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course, if it's Flying-type, how does it evolve? Stone, location, item?


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Of course, if it's Flying-type, how does it evolve? Stone, location, item?



Well, every time new eeveelutions were introduced, new ways to evolve them were introduced too. So this could be the case here as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2013)

Flying-type.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I think Fabulous type Flying type.



Dude... how would it fly?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2013)

Normal,Flying, or Light


----------



## Synn (Feb 26, 2013)

Either a Flying or Normal type.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't say I like Sylveon's design.

Those flesh ribbons are stupid.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 26, 2013)

Eevee evolves into Sylveon by performing a fusion dance with Audino


----------



## Revolution (Mar 2, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Can't say I like Sylveon's design.
> 
> Those flesh ribbons are stupid.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 5, 2013)

it's english name makes me think flying type. plus it looks like a kite. it's the lightest of all eeveelutions. and technically it should have been a dragon type since it was the only special type left. and we all know there are plenty of flyers out there who should've been dragon type. 

however i don't see how it's japanese name could be related to flying. ninfia??? 
i tried looking up japanese nymphs but all i got was porn.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 10, 2013)

This makes sense in every way...


MURDERER!!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Can't say I like Sylveon's design.
> 
> Those flesh ribbons are stupid.



Rather flesh ribbons than flesh clothing.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like My Little Pony Fanart type. What the hell happened to Pokemon?? 

But seriously, I guess flying.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, go on about all the things wrong with Pokemon, let's see how far that gets you.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 18, 2013)

No I have faith since I've yet to be disappointed by any of the 5 generations so far.

I just think this thing's one ugly mother is all!


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 18, 2013)

My guess is it will be a normal type. Don't know why they'd go that route, but everything I know about Pokemon designs tells me that Sylveon will be normal.


----------



## Solar (Mar 28, 2013)

Light-type.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 12, 2013)

It has been revealed that it is New Type: Fairy


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

And the bow and bowtie are made of the flesh of dragons it has killed :33


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

It's shiny form will have a ribbon that looks like Garchomp skin.


----------

